# Standard  EclipseUML 2007 Europa Free: "We are sorry bu



## automatix (25. Apr 2008)

Hallo Forum!

Ich habe mir EclipseUML 2007 Europa Free Edition for Eclipse 3.3 installiert und versuche nun, ein neues Klassendiagramm zu erstelln:

Ctrl+N -> UML Diagramms -> UML Class Diagramm -> Finisch

Eins habe ich vor ein paar Tagen schon erstellt. Wenn ich jetzt aber versuche, ein zweites im selben oder eins in einem anderen Projekt anzulegen, bekomme ich folgende Meldung.



> We are sorry but the shared projet "meinprojekt" is not available using your current EclipseUML Free edition license.
> 
> Please contact Sales@omondo.com in order to upgrade it.
> 
> ...



Hat jemand schon diesen Alert gesehen? Was ist denn überhaupt "free" bei omondo, wenn man schon für KlassenDiagramme die Studio Edition braucht?..


----------



## Wildcard (25. Apr 2008)

Mit Team Projekten (CVS/SVN/...) darfst du das nicht.
Nimm eUML


----------



## automatix (25. Apr 2008)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit Team Projekten (CVS/SVN/...) darfst du das nicht.


Das ist schlecht... Woher hast Du diese Information, wo kann man das nachlesen?


----------



## Wildcard (25. Apr 2008)

automatix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Woher hast Du diese Information, wo kann man das nachlesen?


Ist nicht unbedingt eine Geheiminformation, ich wage zu behaupten, das es fast unmöglich ist, die Free Edition herunterzuladen ohne diese Information zu lesen.
http://www.omondo.de/products_free.html


----------



## automatix (25. Apr 2008)

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil... )))

Danke!


----------

